# Police Road Range Incident



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Check this video out! I hope that this "officer" gets brought up on charges for this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. The video doesn't lie. Imagine how he is on the road when off duty!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

whoah


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's like watching Supertroopers


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there is one like him every where :screwy:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i felt bad for the passenger, his K-9 companion . couldve been seriously hurt if there was an accident , caused by his douchey behaviour


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

the video is "unavailable" now ?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> the video is "unavailable" now ?


Still watchable.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ok got it. don't know why i couldn't see it.. glitch. anyhow. wow, that was pretty crazy. I wish the guy would have kept rolling tape. Seemed like it was about to get interesting. Did the two cars actually collide briefly? Kinda ballsy for that guy to overtake that cop though.... probably had to speed a little too. Still not right for that cop to act like that. Youtube comments say the guy resigned or was fired... whatadouche.


----------

